# A Woman Who Was Acting As A Surrogate For A Family Died While Giving Birth



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 20, 2020)

*A woman who was acting as a surrogate for a family died while giving birth*
By Alaa Elassar, CNN



Updated 6:08 PM ET, Mon January 20, 2020 








Michelle Reaves, who wanted to help another family as a surrogate, died during childbirth.
(CNN)A mother of two who was acting as a surrogate for another family, died during childbirth, according to a GoFundMe created to help the family.

Michelle Reaves, described as a "mama, wifey and beautiful soul," passed away last week due to complications while giving birth. 
"Although the baby made it out safe, Michelle did not," according to the page. 
"Michelle has the best, most sarcastic, funny personality and always had you laughing," wrote Jaime Herwehe, a close family friend and the campaign organizer. "Michelle and Chris have two beautiful kids, Gage and Monroe who my heart breaks for, knowing they won't grow old with their mama."


CNN reached out to the family but they did not wish to comment.
After Reaves and her husband birthed their own children, they decided to help other families have babies, according to the GoFundMe. This was Reaves' second time being a surrogate for the same family. 

Donations will cover funeral costs and to help Reaves' husband and two children. 
"You hear about these things happening all of the time but never in your life imagine it will happen to you ...," Herwehe wrote on the page.

"No one deserves to lose their mama so young or the mother of their children."


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jan 20, 2020)

Sad....


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 21, 2020)

They really don't pay enough for what your body goes through in pregnancy and childbirth, it's becoming a casual thing for people to speak about surrogacy like its a walk in the park. Condolences to her family!


----------



## GinnyP (Jan 21, 2020)

OMG! That’s awful  Awful 
So sad!


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jan 21, 2020)

This is one of the risks. We really don't take giving birth seriously enough.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 21, 2020)

Gin&Tonic said:


> This is one of the risks. We really don't take giving birth seriously enough.


People don’t take anything that happens to women seriously. 
I can’t tell you how many times I’ve read comments on websites saying that childbirth is not a disease so it shouldn’t be covered by health insurance.


----------



## SoniT (Jan 21, 2020)

That's so sad. She left her husband and children.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 21, 2020)

This is really sad. You could not pay me enough money to be a surrogate for someone. I have controversial ideas about fertility treatments and such anyway...


LivingInPeace said:


> People don’t take anything that happens to women seriously.
> I can’t tell you how many times I’ve read comments on websites saying that childbirth is not a disease so it shouldn’t be covered by health insurance.


I’ve seen that mentioned by people who advocate a home birth. But the truth of the matter is that things can and do go wrong during births. It’s a big deal.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Jan 21, 2020)

LivingInPeace said:


> People don’t take anything that happens to women seriously.
> *I can’t tell you how many times I’ve read comments on websites saying that childbirth is not a disease so it shouldn’t be covered by health insurance.*



That's frickin' insane. So injuries from accidents (even when not the injured's fault) shouldn't be covered? What about an aneurysm or other medical condition that might have no known cause? Wow. People are dumb.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 21, 2020)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> They really don't pay enough for what your body goes through in pregnancy and childbirth, it's becoming a casual thing for people to speak about surrogacy like its a walk in the park. Condolences to her family!





Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> This is really sad. You could not pay me enough money to be a surrogate for someone. I have controversial ideas about fertility treatments and such anyway...
> 
> I’ve seen that mentioned by people who advocate a home birth. But the truth of the matter is that things can and do go wrong during births. It’s a big deal.


Don't me started.
I don't believe in surrogacy but would not judge anyone who chose it. I'm glad for those who have successes with it.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 21, 2020)

GreenEyedJen said:


> That's frickin' insane. So injuries from accidents (even when not the injured's fault) shouldn't be covered? What about an aneurysm or other medical condition that might have no known cause? Wow. People are dumb.


No. Those are different. I think their logic behind it is that childbirth is a result of being pregnant. And pregnancy is not a disease so the result is not a disease and shouldn't be covered. You knew when you were pregnant that it would end in childbirth so why should insurance pay for something that you planned. And of course, if you didn't plan the pregnancy, you are a stupid slut who deserves whatever happens to you.


----------



## NijaG (Jan 21, 2020)

LivingInPeace said:


> No. Those are different. I think their logic behind it is that childbirth is a result of being pregnant. And pregnancy is not a disease so the result is not a disease and shouldn't be covered. You knew when you were pregnant that it would end in childbirth so why should insurance pay for something that you planned. And of course, if you didn't plan the pregnancy, you are a stupid slut who deserves whatever happens to you.



I am going to assume that the people sporting such drivel are are childless, most likely males and probably hate/dislike women.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 21, 2020)

LivingInPeace said:


> No. Those are different. I think their logic behind it is that childbirth is a result of being pregnant. And pregnancy is not a disease so the result is not a disease and shouldn't be covered. You knew when you were pregnant that it would end in childbirth so why should insurance pay for something that you planned. And of course, if you didn't plan the pregnancy, you are a stupid slut who deserves whatever happens to you.


So I guess their annual exam shouldn't be covered either? They know they'll need it on an annual basis so they should just save for it and it shouldn't be covered... people are something else. 

I started bleeding out after i had my daughter and remember feeling like I was sinking. I didn't really think about myself at the time, was too busy trying to make sure my girl was OK. It barely registered when the OB said "you're hemorrhaging". I couldn't imagine taking that risk for a child that wasn't going home with me. She did an amazing thing but I feel so much for her family.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jan 21, 2020)

sheanu said:


> So I guess their annual exam shouldn't be covered either? They know they'll need it on an annual basis so they should just save for it and it shouldn't be covered... people are something else.
> 
> I started bleeding out after i had my daughter and remember feeling like I was sinking. I didn't really think about myself at the time, was too busy trying to make sure my girl was OK. It barely registered when the OB said "you're hemorrhaging". I couldn't imagine taking that risk for a child that wasn't going home with me. She did an amazing thing but I feel so much for her family.


There are so many women with these stories but each story gets treated like it’s some isolated, unusual incident.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 21, 2020)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> They really don't pay enough for what your body goes through in pregnancy and childbirth, it's becoming a casual thing for people to speak about surrogacy like its a walk in the park. Condolences to her family!



I have a very negative opinion of men who encourage or allow their wives to do this to help support their families.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 21, 2020)

Maybe this detail is elsewhere but I would expect the family she was carrying for would help with her funeral costs....?


----------



## guudhair (Jan 21, 2020)

So sad.

OAN:  It’s weird that the only source CNN is using is a GoFundMe account and comments written on it.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 21, 2020)

Some women like being pregnant and the fee is an extra bonus.


----------



## Dellas (Jan 22, 2020)

GoFundMe.  This contingency wasn't built in the cost?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 22, 2020)

They ought to be on the hook for the funeral. But If I read right, she was doing this for a friend and may not have been gaining a profit, just having the medical costs and minimal extra covered....since she already did it once. IDK.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 22, 2020)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> They ought to be on the hook for the funeral. But If I read right, she was doing this for a friend and may not have been gaining a profit, just having the medical costs and minimal extra covered....since she already did it once. IDK.


So I wonder if you have insurance and you die being a surrogate, if the insurance company will still pay?


----------



## Sosoothing (Jan 22, 2020)

LivingInPeace said:


> People don’t take anything that happens to women seriously.
> *I can’t tell you how many times I’ve read comments on websites saying that childbirth is not a disease so it shouldn’t be covered by health insurance*.



Really? This is one of the most stupid things a person can say.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jan 22, 2020)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> So I wonder if you have insurance and you die being a surrogate, if the insurance company will still pay?



Do you mean Life Insurance?
If so I don't see why not.

If there was a malpractice her family COULD sue the hospital. The parents/surrogate sponsors most likely would not be able to sure the hospital for the benefit of themselves. I can even see HER family suing the surrogate sponsor to be made whole some kind of way as per advice at some point in the future from a legal counselor/Lawyer. This could get ugly fast IF her life insurance refuses to pay.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 22, 2020)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> Do you mean Life Insurance?
> If so I don't see why not.
> 
> If there was a malpractice her family COULD sue the hospital. The parents/surrogate sponsors most likely would not be able to sure the hospital for the benefit of themselves. I can even see HER family suing the surrogate sponsor to be made whole some kind of way as per advice at some point in the future from a legal counselor/Lawyer. This could get ugly fast IF her life insurance refuses to pay.


Well you know life insurance sometimes won’t pay off if you die in certain ways. Like if you put yourself in dangerous situations or commit suicide. I could definitely see a company trying to get out of paying in this case


----------



## Transformer (Jan 23, 2020)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Like if you put yourself in dangerous situations or commit suicide.



this isn’t accurate.  Almost every policy will pay off in case of suicide after having a policy for three years.  Suicide ideation is not considered a pre existing after three years.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 23, 2020)

NijaG said:


> I am going to assume that the people sporting such drivel are are childless, most likely males and probably hate/dislike women.



Keep talking- they gonna mess up like this whole generation of men in China with no women to marry. They’re the real incels. LMAO


----------



## NijaG (Jan 23, 2020)

Everything Zen said:


> Keep talking- they gonna mess up like this whole generation of men in China with no women to marry. They’re the real incels. LMAO



At least China wasn’t due to deliberate absorption of trash messages about women and feeling entitled w/o having to put effort and work to get they kind of women they want. Wasn’t it more due to one-child policy and that kinda forced extreme male favoritism.

Last I read about, the men are China are beginning to travel out to get women. Hopefully, they’ll stop with baby girl killings and abandonment if they want their current young sons to at least have a chance at finding a wife.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jan 23, 2020)

China is about as extreme and problematic a version of sexism as you can get. Aborting or getting rid of girl children from birth? No ma’am.


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 29, 2020)

Everything Zen said:


> China is about as extreme and problematic a version of sexism as you can get. Aborting or getting rid of girl children from birth? No ma’am.


China pales in comparison to India.


----------

